# Gluing wood to glass



## PeteJacobsen (Feb 11, 2008)

My wife asked for a nice piece of wood trim along the bottom of her 6' bathroom mirror. The backing of the mirror is coming off at the bottom, and looks ugly. I had a nice skinny maple board from which I made a strip about 1 3/8" high and 1/4" thick, and of course 6' long. My original plan was to tack it just below the mirror, but I realized the tile comes right up to the mirror. New plan: glue it to the mirror.

Question: what kind of glue?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

There are some mastic's that are use to glue mirrors to walls I'm sure that will work .If your local box store doesn't carry it ask about it at a glass shop.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.thistothat.com/cgi-bin/glue.cgi?lang=en&this=Wood&that=Glass


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Silicone will work well, what Jim mentioned is a black silicone I have used it, it will never come apart you would have to break it to take apart but regular clear silicone would work better in your case.


----------



## PeteJacobsen (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going to go with clear silicone, partly because I've got it on hand. Thanks, interpim, for pointing out "thistothat.com", an site I'll definitely bookmark!

Pete


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

They make some new silcone glue stuff- just saw it last week- the guy at the store said it glues like crazy. It is in a tube like silicone. It comes in clear too. I wish I could remember the name of it. He said contractora are using it instead of liquid nails.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My father built my sister a dollhouse for her Barbies circa 1966. He used Elmer's white glue to glue real window glass to the inside of the plywood walls. It's still holding, 34 years later!!


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

If the above does not work, the automotive stores sell the glue used to stick rear-view mirrors to windshields. Only caveat is that you probably will never be able to remove it, so line it up right the first time. If you use it, I would just use small dabs to secure it and then silicone the seam edge. In this vein, 2 part epoxy will also work and probably would be less expensive.

Whichever you use, take care not to get any on the back side of the mirror, only on the surface glass. Getting it on the back side may cause a reaction with the reflective layer that could spread into the visible area.

Go


----------

